# Kauftipp please



## MettiMett (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo.

Ich habe vor 4 Wochen ma wieder mein altes Giant regeneriert und hab seitdem wieder einige Runden gedreht. Nun möchte ich ein neues Bike.

Einsatzgebiet sind Schotterwege, Trails, Wald und sehr gering DH.
Ich denke mal so 2-3 mal die Woche und natürlich Urlaub im Harz usw.

Nun schwanke ich zwischen dem Rose Granite Chief 1 und dem Rose Uncle Jimbo 1. Ich wäre über ein paar Meinungen dazu sehr dankbar.


----------



## Captain Sentry (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

monentan gibt's den OJ ja im Angebot (130 Euro weniger, aber 1,5 kg schwerer). 

Aber davon 'mal ganz abgesehen:
Ich habe damals (Anfang 2009, als die ROSE Bikes neu 'raus kamen) auch zwischen beiden Modellen geschwankt. Die Testrunden bei ROSE waren da nicht hilfreich - außer zur Feststellung der passenden Rahmengröße). Aufgrund meiner Angaben zu den typischen Wegen, die ich mit dem Bike so mache (sind identisch mit dem, was du so beschreibst), hat mir der Verkaufsberater bei Rose zum Granite Chief geraten (hab' allerdings den 6er). Ich habe die Wahl bisher nicht bereut;-))

Und bei den neuen Modellen schrumpft der Abstand beim Federweg zwischen GC und OJ immer mehr...

Also, mein Tipp:
Granite Chief  (da man manchmal auch bergauf fahren muss)

Noch 'n Tipp:
Verstellbare Sattelstütze (ohne Versatz z.B. Kindshock 950)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (28. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Antwort.
Leider bin ich in nächster Zeit nicht bei Rose, aber ich der Chief ist wirklich eher geeignet, da der Uncle echt ganz schön schwer und wohl eher abwärts geeignet ist. 
Verstellbare Sartelstütze wollte ich bei Gelegenheit nachholen, aber Pedale brauch ich ja noch, denn die sind ja nicht dabei oder...


----------



## Big_Foot (29. Juni 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort.
> Leider bin ich in nächster Zeit nicht bei Rose, aber ich der Chief ist wirklich eher geeignet, da der Uncle echt ganz schön schwer und wohl eher abwärts geeignet ist.
> Verstellbare Sartelstütze wollte ich bei Gelegenheit nachholen, aber Pedale brauch ich ja noch, denn die sind ja nicht dabei oder...


 
Handel mal nen bisschen...dann sind die Pedale schon dabei  Tip : Auch die benötigte Dämpferpumpe erhält man auf diesem Weg ,)


----------



## MettiMett (29. Juni 2011)

Auch bei ner Online-Bestellung?


----------



## grabo (29. Juni 2011)

Habe mein bike im Laden bestellt Pumpe, Pedale, Ersatzschlauch, Kl. Tasche , Multitool, Flickzeug war dabei 
Bei der OnlineBestellung bin ich mir da nicht sicher 

Ich fahre das Uncle Jimbo .. nutze es auch für Touren und Berg auf .. geht dank Propedal sehr gut....


----------



## MettiMett (29. Juni 2011)

Dann werde ich mal anfragen. Allerdings überlge ich ob ich warte bis ich da mal wieder in der Nähe bin und direkt im Laden gehe, ist wohl das Beste!!!


----------



## Big_Foot (30. Juni 2011)

Ich denke wenn man ein bisschen wortgewandt und freundlich ist, kriegt man seine Rabatte/Zugaben auch bei einer telefonischen Bestellung 
 Aber du hast recht persönlich ist immer besser und auch einfacher.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (6. Juli 2011)

Hallo!

Jetzt muß ich doch nochmal nachfragen. Ist ein JABBA WOOD nicht viel besser für das Terrain geeignet? 
Ich hab so das gleiche vor zu fahren wie  der TE und da denk ich das 140mm ausreichen.

Was spricht für das Granite Chief das man das dem JABBA WOOD vorziehen sollte?


----------



## MettiMett (6. Juli 2011)

Ist denke mehr nen Tourer. Für Trails usw würde auch das mit 130mm Federweg reichen, aber ich möchte gern min 150mm und ich denke das ist super für nen Allrounder.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (6. Juli 2011)

Aber das Jabba Wood ist doch ein Tourer. Schlecht ist das Granite bestimmt nicht aber ist die Geo so das man entspannt sitzt und Touren über die 50km Marke nicht zu anstrengend werden?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (6. Juli 2011)

Da ist wieder die Frage was man genau sucht.
Also 50km sind bei mir eher die seltenheit, eher so 10km bis zum Wald und dann noch mal 10-15km auf trails usw.


----------

